# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه برای ثبت نام در کنکور ( همه بخونن )

## SNIPER

آقایون عزیز اطلاع دارین که برای ثبت نام در کنکور وقتی جنسیت مرد رو انتخاب میکنین کد وضعی نظام وظیفه رو ازتون میخواد سایت. 
طبق تجربه ای که من داشتم و پاسخی که سازمان سنجش به من داد این کد هیچ اهمیتی نداره و در جایی ثبت نمیشه و شما هرچی دلتون میخواد میتونین بزنین. این کد صرفا برای بررسی امار داوطلبان و تهیه آمار و اینچیزا هست.
وضعیت نظام وظیفه شما در هنگام ثبت نام در دانشگاه توسط پلیس +10 تعین خواهد شد نه توسط این کدی که الان بزنین.

وقتی میواین در دانشگاه ثبت نام کنین یه فرمی رو پر میکنین و معاون آموزشی دانشگاه یا دانشکده اون فرم رو امظا میکنه و شما میبرینش یکی از مراکز پلیس+10  تا وضعیت نظام وظیفه شما رو مشخص کنن و بهتون معافیت تحصیلی بدن.

لطفا نگران این نباشین که کدوم کد به وضعیت من میخوره و چه کردی بزنم و ....

----------


## johnosa1995

سلام معدل پيش زانشكاهي چي لازمه؟

----------


## SNIPER

تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم معدل پیش دانشگاهی وارد کردنش اجبار نیست. چیزی که اجباری نیست شما واردش نکنی بهتره.

----------


## Nikolas

آقا برا کد سوابق تحصیلی امروز ناظممون شماره دانش آموزیمو داد گفت همینو بزن کافیه درست گفته؟
من کد سوابق تحصیلی نگرفتم!
با این کار راه میوفته!؟

----------


## SNIPER

تاپیک در مورد کد نظام وظیفه هست.

----------


## h.rfn

دوستان من متولد خرداد 75 م . امسال سال که میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم باید واسه خدمت و این جور چیزا باید برم پلیس +10 یا چیز خاصی نمیخواد . لطفا کامل راهنمایی کنید

----------


## SNIPER

اینهمه تاپیک برای نظام وظیفه هست که برادر.
شما کی و دقیقا در چه تاریخی پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردین ؟

----------


## h.rfn

خرداد 93 . الان  باید برم نظام وظیفه

----------


## SNIPER

الان لازم نیست بری. برخی آموزش پرورش ها تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل رو برای همه شهریور سال تحصیلی رد میکنن ولی برخی ها همون تاریخ 30خرداد رو مینویسن. اگه برای شما خرداد رو نوشته باشن شما تا خرداد 94 وقت دارین دفترچه بفرستین و در غیر اینصورت شهریور 94 نمیتونین دانشگاه ثبت نام کنین. اگر شهریور زده باشن که لازم نیست هیچ کاری کنین.
البته خیلی جاها نوشته شده که برای همه خرداد حساب میشه ولی منبع رسمی آئین نامه ای نیست براش شما بهتره یا اواخر اردیبهشت دفترچه بفرستی یا بری پلیس +10 کسب تکلیف کنی که چقدر مهلت برای ارسال دفترچه داری

----------


## h.rfn

> الان لازم نیست بری. برخی آموزش پرورش ها تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل رو برای همه شهریور سال تحصیلی رد میکنن ولی برخی ها همون تاریخ 30خرداد رو مینویسن. اگه برای شما خرداد رو نوشته باشن شما تا خرداد 94 وقت دارین دفترچه بفرستین و در غیر اینصورت شهریور 94 نمیتونین دانشگاه ثبت نام کنین. اگر شهریور زده باشن که لازم نیست هیچ کاری کنین.
> البته خیلی جاها نوشته شده که برای همه خرداد حساب میشه ولی منبع رسمی آئین نامه ای نیست براش شما بهتره یا اواخر اردیبهشت دفترچه بفرستی یا بری پلیس +10 کسب تکلیف کنی که چقدر مهلت برای ارسال دفترچه داری


دمت گرم . فقط االان واسه ثبت نام واسه نظام وظیفه کدوم رو بزنم ؟

----------


## SNIPER

> دمت گرم . فقط االان واسه ثبت نام واسه نظام وظیفه کدوم رو بزنم ؟


خواهش میکنم.
پست اول تاپیک رو بخونی بد نیست :yahoo (19):

----------


## Ali.psy

> الان لازم نیست بری. برخی آموزش پرورش ها تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل رو برای همه شهریور سال تحصیلی رد میکنن ولی برخی ها همون تاریخ 30خرداد رو مینویسن. اگه برای شما خرداد رو نوشته باشن شما تا خرداد 94 وقت دارین دفترچه بفرستین و در غیر اینصورت شهریور 94 نمیتونین دانشگاه ثبت نام کنین. اگر شهریور زده باشن که لازم نیست هیچ کاری کنین.
> البته خیلی جاها نوشته شده که برای همه خرداد حساب میشه ولی منبع رسمی آئین نامه ای نیست براش شما بهتره یا اواخر اردیبهشت دفترچه بفرستی یا بری پلیس +10 کسب تکلیف کنی که چقدر مهلت برای ارسال دفترچه داری


ولی تا شهریور94 نیاز به فرستادن نیست.اینو نظام وظیفه میگه.پرسیدم.ومشکلی نیست

----------

